# I need help too



## funhousewizard (Oct 23, 2011)

i was about to post somthing like this, so i am hoping i am not hijacking but i have 2 questions that mabye the OP will benifit from as well. So i am doing a not to fancy jack in the box, could i attach the clown mask to the end of the cylinder and let it pop or will i need the slanted piece of metal i see people use in videos. 2nd question is what gives it power to pop up beside air, the prop controller, is there a wireless one since i only have one prop i will have to activate and it will be by an actor to set up his scare..
thank you, this stuff really grips me but i want to learn


----------



## mroct31 (Nov 10, 2007)

funhousewizard said:


> i was about to post somthing like this, so i am hoping i am not hijacking but i have 2 questions that mabye the OP will benifit from as well. So i am doing a not to fancy jack in the box, could i attach the clown mask to the end of the cylinder and let it pop or will i need the slanted piece of metal i see people use in videos. 2nd question is what gives it power to pop up beside air, the prop controller, is there a wireless one since i only have one prop i will have to activate and it will be by an actor to set up his scare..
> thank you, this stuff really grips me but i want to learn


I'm not sure what you mean by slanted piece of metal, but you'll most likely want to mount something on the cylinder to hold a wig head or foam skeleton head that you would then mount the mask to. Here's an image from another thread of someone using a PVC connector that attached to the cylinder then a piece of PVC is run through the wig head and great stuff is used to hold it in place. http://i985.photobucket.com/albums/ae339/madmax42303/Jack%20in%20Box%20air%20and%20motor%20prop/JIB001.jpg 
As for the nerve center, it's not wireless you will need a trigger of some sort, it will run without a trigger but you have very little control this way, and use either a PIR sensor, a mat trigger or if as you say it's needed for a scare by an actor you could rig a hand held push button trigger that the actor could hold and then set off at just the right time. That's the easy part. Pneumatics is actually very easy once you get the hang of it, it's finding the correct linkage that sometimes is the hard part along with finding "cheap" valves and cylinders!


----------



## funhousewizard (Oct 23, 2011)

alright, yea i sm doing this next season but want to build during the summer, it there a link on here, with a list of everything you need to buy, i dont even own an air compressor, seen a vid about psi, i assume that the higher it is the faster the prop comes up. I think I need to purchase the stuff and watch the videos as a hands on experiance. the slanted bar i was talking about was in a few vids, its like the cylinder is pushing a bar up. hard to explain since i dont know the name. also how much will all this run.


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Darklore's sticky on Prop Controllers is a good place to start. http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=19719
He is very thorough on walking you through the basics up to the most complex ways of controlling props. Also check out Youtube, specifically haunt related channels, like mine. Check out the subscribers to those channels. We all tend to subscribe to each other and love to post the props we've built and how we build them. The mechanism you are talking about sounds like a four bar lifter, for anything from a spider pop up to a reaper (or my Bride). And I too, have found this to be the most friendly and inspiring place. It is because of this forum that my haunt has transformed so dramatically pver the past couple of years.


----------



## funhousewizard (Oct 23, 2011)

hey i will check out the tube and the link above, yea my haunting is moving on up.. casue of this site


----------



## oldpro (Oct 11, 2011)

Ate you talking about a frame on the ground that stands up?
That's what the triangle piece sounds like to me.


----------



## funhousewizard (Oct 23, 2011)

i berleive it is the 4 bar lifter, ther is a jack in the box vid below this somewhere and it uses the it like to project it out, anyway i have been watching vids like crazy and believe i get the hang of it i just need to get some materaials to get the hands on approach started, were is a good site to get all the materials.. dont know each parts name but i get were to put it, lol also, deadthings got a link to your youtube, would love to look at your vids aswell.


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Here is my Youtube channel
http://www.youtube.com/user/DeadThingsYardhaunt?feature=mhee
Most, if not all, of my subscriptions are to fellow haunters or others that can move my haunt forward. 
i think the worm has turned for you, funhousewizard, it starts with a lifter, next thing you know, you're on the street, begging to corpse a bucky!


----------



## funhousewizard (Oct 23, 2011)

yea, went to a haunted mill tonite, everyone is screaming and i am like "I am learning how to build that, or hey i have that built or damn i can do that or better, lol


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Moved to new thread.


----------

